# how are you losing weight?



## ricschick

the last time I did a calorie controlled diet how are you doing it as I just cant get motivated!!:shrug:


----------



## Hoping4peanut

Lots of walks and at least 1 very green salad a day! I am doing small baby steps


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Walking! Lots and lots of it . 
I have to take my son to and from school so I walk at least 40 minutes everyday without even thinking about it. 
I hate diets so im not even attempting one :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Mainly calorie counting, but I've also been doing exercises. Jogging/circuit training videos/strength training/etc. We also go for a family walk around the neighborhood after dinner.

Try to find something you enjoy! Kickboxing has been my savior, haha. Never dreamed that I would like it, but it's become my favorite thing. I also bought one of those activity trackers (Fitbit Flex) that I wear on my wrist, and I have daily goals I'm supposed to reach for steps/calories burned/miles/etc.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## liz1985

Im doing slimming world. Its so easy i love it, also trying to exercise everyday which isnt always easy.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Out walking at least one hour every day and with three under three i have no time for eating. I find myself munching custard creams or tea biscuits when im hungry lol xx


----------



## Babyfairy1984

I'm doing the 5:2 and starting exercise at 6wks x


----------



## ricschick

oh ok I may try the 5+2 but im sure I might struggle to find what to eat on the 500 calorie days, what do you eat? x


----------



## emmsquared

Hello girls, I'm new to the forum, my name is Emmy, nice to meet you :) 

I believe that starving is not the key.. try working out and have a balanced diet instead and you will definitely have the results you need. I totally understand the busy schedule you might have, but nowadays there are so many available solutions. You can start working out online, in fact this is what I do, at least 30-40 minutes per day...
You can also find platforms that have selected videos already uploaded, so you can set your parameters in terms of type of exercise, time and level, and you get filtered results quick and easy! I am currently using fitaborate, (you can google it as i cannot share the link at the moment) , and I am pretty happy.


----------



## marie-louise

I definitely recommend calorie counting and eating lots of fresh fruit, veggies, salad, lean meat and yoghurt. Have the odd treat but track it, being more conscious of what goes in your mouth ( I was mindlessly nibbling) exercise is helpful, I generally put music on and dance like an idiot in the house, walk more and don't be too hard on yourself! One bad day of eating isn't going to ruin your plan, everyday is a clean slate!


----------



## Try Rocking

Weight Watcher's. I lost 113 lbs on it before I got pregnant and I rejoined it again about a month ago. I also plan on getting back into running when I don't feel like my hip is going to kill me lol


----------

